# SCHNEIDER lenses



## Magoo (Dec 30, 2004)

I just bought a SCHNEIDER-BETAVARON enlarger lens cheap. anybody have experience with this lens? Any known faults like being soft wide open or anything like that?

 Thanks,
  Magoo


----------



## motcon (Dec 30, 2004)

from what i know it has long since been discontinued and is an enlarger zoom lens with not many elements. 

experience first hand? no, but in general wide open will degrade image quality. best to shoot it two stops down and, even though (and especially since) it's a zoom, at its optimal focal length.

wish i could be of more help.


----------

